# CTS-V Test Drive....



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

jw said:


> Take delivery yet?
> 
> My wife and I took a trip to the Poconos this past weekend. While it's not a V this car has some real acceleration. On 476 I was in a convoy of 5 or 6 cars all going 95+ mph. I barely punched it and it went to 105 in a blip. I looked over at my wife and she thought we were speeding around 80-85. LOL.
> 
> All in all, I'm glad I opted for the CTS over the 530/545 that I was considering. The ride was extremely comfortable driving over 350 miles without having any body fatigue. Mileage aroudn 25mpg. Navigation system blows away what is in the BMW. I set the trip with 4 waypoints from NoVA to Annapolis to Media, PA and then to Stroudsburg. As for entertainment... well... XM worked great except some spots in the mountains. The in dash cd changer kicked in great. The volume wheel on the steering wheel was great for quick volume changes and I reprogrammed the other steering wheel buttons for more long-trip friendly functions. While we were stuck in a long traffic jam outside the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel, I popped a DVD into the dash to watch.


No....


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

orion7701 said:


> This statement makes absolutly no sense
> 
> While the V is a fine automobile it's interior and handling does not even come close to what BMW is currently offering (even with the newly redesigned models).
> 
> And judging from all of the threads on this board we, as BMW fanatics are more critical of BMW than other manufacturer. I assure you, if BMW ever released a vehicle like the V there would be a plane full of Bimmerfest members flying to Germany for a drive-by meet and greet :eeps:


The CTS-V outhandles the old M-5, and comes within a whisker of the M-3. At a considerable penalty in weight. That's not my analysis, that's from multiple comparison tests on all three vehicles.

BMW does not currently offer the CTS-V counteroffer. Either the cars are smaller (M3) or very much overpriced for comparable performance (M5).

I think your confusing handling with 'feel'. And I'll agree that the Cadillac's don't equal the driving experience that the BMW's do, atm. But when pushed, the CTS-CTS-V equal or exceed the performance characteristics of the BMW's.

The interior is what it is. It has won at least one award, which depending on your opinion of designers is either good or bad.  However, given the positioning of the vehicle, and it's performance objective, the interior may have been sacrificed for better suspension parts. Calling it crap doesn't serve any purpose at all. A more objective response might be that it didn't live up to your expectations for vehicles in this class. Others certainly don't share your view.

Cadillac has every right to be darn proud of this vehicle program. It's currently outselling their market projections by over 100%. Obviously, they've tapped into a market, and the quality and performance of the car are winning over people who would otherwise be buying imports. That is certainly a good thing for the US, and bodes well for the future of GM.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Thertorch said:


> Cadillac has every right to be darn proud of this vehicle program. It's currently outselling their market projections by over 100%. Obviously, they've tapped into a market, and the quality and performance of the car are winning over people who would otherwise be buying imports. That is certainly a good thing for the US, and bodes well for the future of GM.





> The Lansing-made Cadillac CTS helped lead the way. Sales of the entry-level luxury car jumped 28 percent over September 2003.
> http://www.lsj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20041002/NEWS03/410020324/1004


My CTS has been in the shop since Monday. They replaced the rear diff. and are now troubleshooting electrical gremlins. Getting a full/complete detail as well since they decided to "wash" my car last time and left it swirl-mark city!


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

jw said:


> My CTS has been in the shop since Monday. They replaced the rear diff. and are now troubleshooting electrical gremlins. Getting a full/complete detail as well since they decided to "wash" my car last time and left it swirl-mark city!


 :slap: You're not supposed to mention that differential problem... Hope I get the new part number in mine :eeps:

I saw your post on the swirl marks. A friend at work just bought a 04 ZO6, and they swirled the living bat snot out of his paint when they detailed it. It doesn't appear that they will be able to recover it without wet sanding the clear coat. :eeps: I hope yours isn't that bad.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Thertorch said:


> :slap: You're not supposed to mention that differential problem... Hope I get the new part number in mine :eeps:
> 
> I saw your post on the swirl marks. A friend at work just bought a 04 ZO6, and they swirled the living bat snot out of his paint when they detailed it. It doesn't appear that they will be able to recover it without wet sanding the clear coat. :eeps: I hope yours isn't that bad.


Just got a call. They are replacing the entire radio tomorrow morning. The Radio LW shouldn't have happened. Maybe it will explain the other electrical gremlin with the window switches.

Still love the CTS though. Did you see my post about the trip to the Poconos? :thumbup:

(I'm ignoring the comment about the 'Vette. )


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

jw said:


> Just got a call. They are replacing the entire radio tomorrow morning. The Radio LW shouldn't have happened. Maybe it will explain the other electrical gremlin with the window switches.
> 
> Still love the CTS though. Did you see my post about the trip to the Poconos? :thumbup:
> 
> (I'm ignoring the comment about the 'Vette. )


I did, but I was so sad that I don't have my car I couldn't respond. I've missed the entire summer driving season, darnit.

The good news is that my dealer says the car has been 'preferenced', which means all the parts (possibly your old rear was the last one required :eeps: ) are now available, and I should get built tomorrow or early next week.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Thertorch said:


> I did, but I was so sad that I don't have my car I couldn't respond. I've missed the entire summer driving season, darnit.
> 
> The good news is that my dealer says the car has been 'preferenced', which means all the parts (possibly your old rear was the last one required :eeps: ) are now available, and I should get built tomorrow or early next week.


It did take a week to order the read diff. :dunno: Sort of wished I would have waited for the 6M but the itch was too much!

After the car hit 5k miles it has really started to kickass. Break-in period was much more noticable than my former 330i.


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

jw said:


> It did take a week to order the read diff. :dunno: Sort of wished I would have waited for the 6M but the itch was too much!
> 
> After the car hit 5k miles it has really started to kickass. Break-in period was much more noticable than my former 330i.


Have you done any of the mods yet? I am seriously considering the cold air box, or that ram air mod that's on the Caddy forums. I would love to put the exhaust on, but the price per hp ratio doesn't seem to be worth it. Rather get a set of those FE3's


----------

